# 16x20 tractor shed



## Mecheng

Here's a picture of my shed under construction. To the right is an 8x16 work/storage area with a plywood floor. The tractor occupies the 12x16 area. Cost two years ago was $1500.

<img src="http://www.hunt101.com/img/062215.jpg">


----------



## Live Oak

I did a little tweeking for you so the picture would display. Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way! :friends: :cheers:


----------



## jodyand

Nice shed and the price isn't bad neither:thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996

Was it ever finished? otherwise it makes a great sun shade/ rain shelter dosent it  :furious: 



Ducati


----------



## bontai Joe

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a real nice shed. Did you get plans from someplace, or is it your own design? Looks like metal siding? Was that cheaper than wood?


----------



## Ingersoll444

Thats a nice shed. I realy like the sepret workshop and tractor bay. Any more pictures of it?


----------



## Mecheng

Thanks for the pic help Chief. I could not get the function to work.

Yes the shed is completed and even survived a near brush with a tornado last Spring. the workshop has it's seperate doors. I used an old steel door from my house. There are two 6x9' doors to keep the tractor out of the weather. I'll post some more pics. But the one best shows the building intent.

I never built a steel sided shed before but I'm pretty sure the cost had to be less than wood. Being a remote landowner I was more interested in speed than cost. Also to my advantage, I purchased all the steel siding at a shop along the way to my farm. All custom cut to length and no extra cost. It really saved me time and money as there was no waste except for the angle cuts. At the time I purchased material it was $1.27 per foot, 38" wide. total cost of steel and trim was around $800. Now steel costs have gone up at least 30%.

I made CAD drawings showing hole locations, square diagonals and general layout. Also have it in pdfs. An excel spreadsheet of the steel material requirements and costs. If interested send me an e-mail.


----------



## Mecheng

Here is inside the work workroom


----------



## Mecheng

And outside before I built the doors.


----------



## bontai Joe

Looks good!


----------



## catmando

A really neat looking shed. Did you design it all yourself, or get plans somewhere?


----------



## Ingersoll444

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Nice little tractor shed. I like it.
> 
> This time of year I start getting the itch to build something when the snow is gone.
> 
> I would love to build something this summer. Will have to see what I can fit in the budget. *


I hear ya. I get the same bug, and it starts this time of year. I like early spring to do stuff like that. Nice and cool, and you have some time becouse the grass, and garden are not in yet. Bugs dont boter you, and gives you a nice way to work off that cabin fevor.


----------



## Mecheng

Attached is a pic of a subsoiler I used to run some 100 Amp service entry wire to my shed. What you can't see is the conduit's 90 degree elbow at the bottom of the trench to help gently guide the cable. I first dug enough trench by hand to clear my cabin and start the cable about 15" deep. I ran the subsoiler a couple of times up and down the path to loosen the clay. The depth isn't to code but close enough for me. The process was slow as the cable had to be guided to prevent kinking as the tractor slowly moved forward.

Cable pulling


----------



## chrpmaster

That is a great set up you have for laying cable. Did it come set up to run the cable or did you just add the silver pipe in the picture onto your subsoiler? I need to lay some cable in the near future and am looking for a better way to do it than by hand:dazed: 

Also how heavy of cable did you run and what type cause it doesn't look like you are using conduit.


----------



## Chris

Very solid shed design there. Is that a custom design job or from existing plans? Kudos on the cable puller. I had access (from company) to a boring rig and ditch-witch, so my cabling on my property was pretty easy and I did place it all in conduit.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Mecheng

The pipe was simply some 1-1/4 electrical conduit bought cut to lenght from a local hardware store, plus a die cast zinc union and a pie of conduit with the 90 degree bend. The hardest part was securely straping it to the subsoiler. I made a couple of practice runs to make sure itwould not fall off. 

I didn't mention this but I welded a hook on the subsoiler to pull cable through. I got concerned about stretching and brearking the wire since it was spiraled vs sheathed. Figured it would be better to avoid the stress by threading it in the tube.

Even though my shop only requied 65 amp service I ran 100 amp mobile home wire suitable for underground burial. It only cost $.79 foot last year at Lowes. Was the cheapest way to go.


----------

